# New Code for Adding Scripture using a [bible] tag



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 7, 2007)

Added a new bb code that allows you to insert scripture verses by enclosing the verse as follows:

```
[bible]Romans 8:28-39[/bible]
```

will produce the following:
[bible]Romans 8:28-39[/bible]

Unfortunately, I only know how to do an ESV version. I'll try to add more capability later but something is better than nothing for now.


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow, that's really straightforward, and I look forward to using it in the future with posts. Thanks for all the work you do here on this board - I've been so blessed by this community and the wealth of knowledge shared on this site.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 7, 2007)

Rich,

You may want to look at having the bible tag show up as a popup (or if you can make it multiple options) to aid reading. The current format would really break up text. I don't know how to have both options, but maybe you could. You can see what I mean by looking at the Christ Church blog.


----------



## Devin (Jan 7, 2007)

Testing

[bible]Romans 5:1[/bible]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 7, 2007)

Test

[bible]Hebrews 11:1-10[/bible]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 7, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> Rich,
> 
> You may want to look at having the bible tag show up as a popup (or if you can make it multiple options) to aid reading. The current format would really break up text. I don't know how to have both options, but maybe you could. You can see what I mean by looking at the Christ Church blog.



How does it look now? I'm trying to figure out how to add the options that the ESV site includes but can only remove the footnote option. I'd prefer it take the subheadings away and such.


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 7, 2007)

[bible]Ephesians 6:10-18[/bible]


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 7, 2007)

I think this look:

[bible]Galatians 4:21-31[/bible]

is better in that it reads smoother. I'm not sure how to get the formatting the way our blog has it (with popup references), but there may be a way. I got that from a Wordpress plugin here.

Maybe this will work:

[bibleblock]Galatians 4:21-31[/bibleblock]


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 7, 2007)

what gives? I tried it, no workee?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 7, 2007)

They must be messing with it at the moment


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 7, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> what gives? I tried it, no workee?



Let me check:

[bible]Exodus 20:16[/bible]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 7, 2007)

Works fine.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 7, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Works fine.



Then what have I done wrong with the below?

[bible]Hebrews 2:4[/bible]

Todd


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 7, 2007)

[bible]1 Peter 2:7-10[/bible]


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 7, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> Then what have I done wrong with the below?
> 
> [bible]Hebrews 2:4[/bible]
> 
> Todd



Nothing apparently... well, I just tried that about 40 minutes ago, and it failed (gave me a blank).


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 7, 2007)

Seriously, this links to a Javascript thingy that the makers of the ESV create. It's possible that this might fail occassionally if their servers don't return the verse exactly when you query them.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 7, 2007)

[bible]Romans 10:8-10[/bible]

Cool - working now - I like it lots!

15 seconds later...

oops! I edited this post and it stopped working - the html is still there, though...

10 seconds later...

hmm, did a page refresh and that fixed it - I think it is the ESV servers.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 7, 2007)

Are you getting this off a website? I don't see the link to it. Or do you just add the code and it links?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 7, 2007)

turmeric said:


> Are you getting this off a website? I don't see the link to it. Or do you just add the code and it links?



I've set it up so you just have to enclose a verse with the bible tag like so:

Let's say you were Chuck Smith and wanted to quote the most important verse in the Bible. You would simply type the below in the editor window

```
[bible]John 3:16[/bible]
```

This would return:

[bible]John 3:16[/bible]


----------



## turmeric (Jan 7, 2007)

Okay, I'll be Chuck.

[bible]Romans 9:22[/bible]

Nothing happened.


----------



## brymaes (Jan 8, 2007)

[bible]Hebrews 2:14[/bible]


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 8, 2007)

[bible]2 Timothy 2:15[/bible]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 8, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> Typical ESV. I keep telling you the AV is better, but you just won't listen. [Snickering like muttley.]



Believe it or not, I was thinking of you and hoping I could find an AV version of this feature. I might even give it a [winzer] tag!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 8, 2007)

Cool!!


----------



## MW (Jan 8, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Believe it or not, I was thinking of you and hoping I could find an AV version of this feature. I might even give it a [winzer] tag!



You're too quick Rich. I was hoping to delete before anyone noticed. On a serious note, this page takes a long time to load.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 8, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> You're too quick Rich. I was hoping to delete before anyone noticed. On a serious note, this page takes a long time to load.



That may be a problem with this feature. If it becomes a huge time sink for performance we might have to drop it eventually. Page loading issues are always more pronounced for us that in the States. Because the ESV server is in the US and we're on the other side of the world, nearly a half of a second latency is added to everything to make something that is slow even slower. The PuritanBoard is pretty quick out here but it is really fast in the US.


----------

